# Any shows near Southampton?



## Ben7ani (Oct 22, 2011)

Where is nearest show to Southampton / southern central England? :2thumb:


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Unless the format changes then no.
Doncaster is the only event left.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Ben7ani said:


> Where is nearest show to Southampton / southern central England? :2thumb:


Nope, the APA scared them all off- including even Kempton, one of the main national shows.



ian14 said:


> Unless the format changes then no.
> Doncaster is the only event left.


This.


----------

